# Proof-of-concept of the Bitcoin Subforum Whitepages ICO Launch



## Null (Nov 1, 2017)

I fucking love Bitcoin and I'm going to drag you motherfuckers to the fountain of knowledge.

Talk about Bitcoin.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 1, 2017)

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE


----------



## DildoGaggins (Nov 1, 2017)

Isn't bitcoin expensive as fuck?


----------



## Null (Nov 1, 2017)

DildoGaggins said:


> Isn't bitcoin expensive as fuck?


1 BTC is now over $6000 USD, up over 1000% from last year.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Nov 1, 2017)

Null said:


> 1 BTC is now over $6000 USD, up over 1000% from last year.



Fuck that man, I love this site but not that much.


----------



## Null (Nov 1, 2017)

DildoGaggins said:


> Fuck that man, I love this site but not that much.


lol. you can buy bitcoins in however small a piece you'd like.
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Satoshi_(unit)

I'll write a guide for noobs soon.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Nov 1, 2017)

Null said:


> lol. you can buy bitcoins in however small a piece you'd like.
> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Satoshi_(unit)
> 
> I'll write a guide for noobs soon.



I'll look into it then, I have some fam that likes bitcoin a shitload. Can't garuntee how much shekels I'll squander each month though.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Nov 1, 2017)

How do I get bitcoin bikers to literally murder someone IRL.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 1, 2017)

They’re coins, but they’re made out of bits? That’s cuh-raaaazy!
Edit: seriously, it’s an interesting subject, so kudos and shit.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Nov 1, 2017)

How many bits of bitcoin converted to USD does  it take to get supporter status


----------



## John Furrman (Nov 1, 2017)

Hmm, yeah, the price will definitely go up, down or sideways.


----------



## Splendid (Nov 1, 2017)

@Null you should set a specific price in BTC for supporters. You can move it around as needed month to month, but people shouldn't have to mess around with conversion rates, the long time it takes to purchase Bitcoin, and transaction fees.


----------



## John Furrman (Nov 1, 2017)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> @Null you should set a specific price in BTC for supporters. You can move it around as needed month to month, but people shouldn't have to mess around with conversion rates, the long time it takes to purchase Bitcoin, and transaction fees.


I think that would just be: price of supporters in btc = price of supporters in USD / Price of bitcoin in USD. The price of bitcoin jumps around by hundreds of dollars a day, changing it manually would be a bit of a hassle. The calculation can just pull the current bitcoin price and have it be the "recommended" donation for bitcoin.


----------



## neger psykolog (Nov 1, 2017)

its da meme currency that everyone keeps calling a meme but i manage to live off

employment is 4 scrubs
cryptoshekels 4 life


----------



## millais (Nov 1, 2017)

Is it better speculating in cryptocurrency than investing in private equity? I am kind of at a crossroads of where to put money going forward, and the people IRL are extolling all the virtues of getting in private equity before the next big recession hits.


----------



## lindsayfan (Nov 1, 2017)

The thing I'm most interested in is whether any other cryptocurrency will ever dethrone Lord Bitcoin.

Right now it doesn't look like it. Wish I had waaaaay fewer shitcoins and waaaaay more "boring" BTC!


----------



## LocalFireDept (Nov 2, 2017)

Is day trading buttcoin more sensible than trying to mine now or will all the secrets be told in Cryptocurrency For Autistics?


----------



## FemalePresident (Nov 2, 2017)

Do I need gold in order to get some Bitcoins? lol


----------



## Calooby (Nov 2, 2017)

Funny story I should mention, I was actually payed Satoshis by some dude for cleaning up spam on some forum nobody gives a shit about. I lost interest in the whole cryptocurrency concept when the shit started declining but idk if it's coming back up, I might give it a shot again.


----------



## Taily Puff (Nov 2, 2017)

Currency of any kind, including those based in otherwise valuable assests like Gold, is nothing but an elaborate IOU system.  A lot of people get that, but most people don't.  The general populace doesn't have the time or inclination to think of money as anything other than an explanation as to why they keep going to do some unpleasant task they don't really like every day.

I don't know much about bitcoin honestly.  I considered getting into it and learning more when it was a new idea but I honestly thought it would collapse, not because people would realize it's inherently worthless, but because I thought once it inevitably took off and gained in popularity the market would be flooded with similar currencies that would undercut what it represented.

I have a feeling that I drasticaly overestimated the average person's intelligence, and when I'm trying to help my children buy their first homes I'm going to be kicking myself, because it didn't occur to me how much energy people will invest into a defacto name that's heard by millions.

Bitcoin means "dollars but something something internet" to most people now and it's only going to keep growing as more of our life becomes automated and digital.  There aren't many ways to take that down.

Plz pay me 500 bitcoin for my outdated insight thnk u.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Nov 3, 2017)

Seeing the price of Bitcoin right now just makes me want to punch myself in the balls for not buying/mining it when it was a lot cheaper 5 years ago.


----------



## Null (Nov 5, 2017)

Mr. Duck said:


> Seeing the price of Bitcoin right now just makes me want to punch myself in the balls for not buying/mining it when it was a lot cheaper 5 years ago.


Bitcoin regret is going to become a leading cause of suicide


----------



## QI 541 (Nov 5, 2017)

Mr. Duck said:


> Seeing the price of Bitcoin right now just makes me want to punch myself in the balls for not buying/mining it when it was a lot cheaper 5 years ago.



It's even worse because you could have bought bitcoins as early as a year ago and made 10x profit.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Nov 7, 2017)

How much hash per second are you guys smoking with the miner turned on? I'm interested im what the average is. I was getting about 40-60/s with one tab on 20%.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Nov 7, 2017)

I get 140 hps at 100%


----------



## Un Platano (Nov 18, 2017)

xxXDxx said:


> How much hash per second are you guys smoking with the miner turned on? I'm interested im what the average is. I was getting about 40-60/s with one tab on 20%.


What kind of crazy xeon cpu are you running? The most I've ever seen on mine is 70 hps.

Edit: now that I've actually looked into it, mine is running way slower than it should be. My cpu mines at about 120 hps using another monero miner. I don't know where the other 50 hps are going, because it's at 100% CPU usage.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Nov 18, 2017)

Un Platano said:


> What kind of crazy xeon cpu are you running? The most I've ever seen on mine is 70 hps.
> 
> Edit: now that I've actually looked into it, mine is running way slower than it should be. My cpu mines at about 120 hps using another monero miner. I don't know where the other 50 hps are going, because it's at 100% CPU usage.



An R5 1600 on Windows with Firefox. Maybe that will help you troubleshoot your hardware acceleration.


----------



## Un Platano (Nov 18, 2017)

xxXDxx said:


> An R5 1600 on Windows with Firefox. Maybe that will help you troubleshoot your hardware acceleration.


Might be the miner isn't making good use of L3 cache then. It takes 2 MB per thread, and my cpu (i5 6600k) only has 6 MB for all four of its threads. It's already starved for memory, so the miner being inefficient with it only compounds the problem. The R5 6500 has a huge 16 MB of L3, which could be why it's not a problem for you.


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 26, 2017)

bitcoin is so gay lol. buy some gold you fucking nerds, your beep boop sperg dollars can and will be destroyed in seconds. 

tread carefully, you are now at the mercy of temperamental redditors and shitty chink code. have fun


----------



## Null (Nov 26, 2017)

Terrorist said:


> bitcoin is so gay lol. buy some gold you fucking nerds, your beep boop sperg dollars can and will be destroyed in seconds.
> 
> tread carefully, you are now at the mercy of temperamental redditors and shitty chink code. have fun


Hey @AnOminous it's one of those gold libertarians that hate Bitcoin.


----------



## lindsayfan (Nov 28, 2017)

I wish bitcoin would get destroyed at least a little bit, so I could afford some.


----------



## Skeletor (Nov 28, 2017)

"Investing" in precious metals may be even more autistic than Bitcoins.


----------

